# Used Stihl Question



## HOVA (Jun 29, 2019)

I’ve been looking at getting a Kombi setup for a while now and it’s the price that’s made me take a while lol I’ve been looking at used ones as well and came across a KM111R with articulating hedge attachment that’s in fantastic condition with extremely light use. My main concern is the unit is 7 years old. He’s asking $400 and I’m wondering if I’m setting myself up for issues and I should just cough up the extra $200 to have a brand new unit with warranty?


----------



## sawfun (Jun 29, 2019)

That picture looks like a 110, not 111, and looks almost new. I like the easy plug access of the older style 110, but new is new. If the old one is in good shape internally, I'd likely go that route, but I can fix stuff, though that gets old fast.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 30, 2019)

HOVA said:


> My main concern is the unit is 7 years old.



As sawfun already said, it can`t be a KM 111 R. The KM 111 R was first released in 2016.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 30, 2019)

It’s the older style 4-mix, which I think is easier to work on. It’s an older unit, the “Stihl 4-Mix” sticker went away ~2012 or so, so I’ll believe 7 years old, at least.

If it runs well and hasn’t been used much, which it hasn’t, or has been cleaned up well, it should be a good piece of gear. I don’t think I’d pay $400 for it though.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, buy a new one, those hedge cutting attachments tend to break internally, not many people grease them. And carbs go bad a lot on those also. But if it is extremely light use like you say you might be alright. I cant tell from here.


----------

